# Sand Clear



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I believe you can give them Metamucil instead of sand clear. SR knows. Hopefully she will post.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Don't waste your money on Sand Clear. You can buy generic Metamucil for a lot less, and it has the same psyllium fiber that's in Sand Clear.

It's fiber; there's nothing to watch out for. It helps keep their bowels moving.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks. 

My mom's older guy (Firecracker) has Cushings and is prone to colic, so she's paranoid about him. I had to ask.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

spookychick13 said:


> My vet suggested we put our guys on it.


Did they vet say why? Do you feed on sandy ground?


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

She said she found some sand in Firecracker (the 30 year old Quarab's) fecal sample.

Brandon and Tyler were clear.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I use sandclear. I feel better about using it. I know what it's for and I know the results. As others have said, their are cheaper alternatives that can work just as well but at $18 a bucket, it's not that expensive in my opinion. I actually have it shipped through smartpak and it works as a good reminder that it's time to do his monthly flush. Do you have your older guy on a senior feed?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I wish I knew if psyllium actually works or not. It seems most people feel it does, but there is at least one published study where it was found to do basically nothing.

I am giving my guys psyllium currently, but it is expensive to feed it if really doesn't do anything! I wish there were more conclusive studies on the matter. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## gbear (Sep 5, 2010)

we have lots of beach in NM. It was recommended that i increase fiber intake, for the horse. I think i will try the metamucil, how much do you give? once a day? twice?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

gbear, I give it once a week. Some people give it once a day for a set number of days, then wait a month before starting over.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

When/why does everyone give it? I was thinking about it at some point (because it's dusty at times here), but we have no sand. And what exactly it does? Just make them poop more?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It is fiber. It does the same thing fiber does to humans. Gets things moving through you.


I check my horses manure every now and again. I have never found enough dirt/sand content to be feel the need to give anything.


----------



## gbear (Sep 5, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> gbear, I give it once a week. Some people give it once a day for a set number of days, then wait a month before starting over.


 Thanks.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

The vet said she saw dirt/sand in our 30 year old's fecal sample.

He's colicked before, so better safe than sorry I guess.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, I agree.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I check my horses manure every now and again. I have never found enough dirt/sand content to be feel the need to give anything.


AB, do you just do it yourself or you send it to the vet (like in OP's case)? 

Hmmmm.... I guess I'll look up the manure next time I go there. I always just pick without looking.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Kitten, you can test it yourself.

Take a poo ball and put it water in a clear container. Swirl it around so that it breaks up. Any sand in it will fall to the bottom of the container.

My property is sandy with rocks. Strange combo, considering I live in the piedmont of the Blue Ridge mountains, because most of the soil in the area is red clay.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Pistol only has a few teeth and they are loose. I give him alfalfa cubes but he drops a lot of feed and then eats it of my sandy soil. That's why I sand clear but as the others have said... There are cheaper alternatives...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> Kitten, you can test it yourself.
> 
> Take a poo ball and put it water in a clear container. Swirl it around so that it breaks up. Any sand in it will fall to the bottom of the container.
> 
> My property is sandy with rocks. Strange combo, considering I live in the piedmont of the Blue Ridge mountains, because most of the soil in the area is red clay.


Thank you, SR! Will try it this weekend!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> AB, do you just do it yourself or you send it to the vet (like in OP's case)?
> 
> Hmmmm.... I guess I'll look up the manure next time I go there. I always just pick without looking.


What SR said.

My vet had an article about it in their newsletter thing a few years back. Next time they were out they showed me how to do it.

She used one of those long gloves they use for rectal exams. Put a manure ball in added water, agitated until it was all dissolved. Then tied a knot in it and hung it on the stall wall until we were done with shots. By then everything had settled into the fingers so it was easy to see fiber bits vs dirt/sand.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

We had a yearly fecal including in our 'wellness plan'.

That's cool to know you can do it yourself though, I don't think I'd mind doing that once in a while just for a check.

I work for a small animal practice, and I have to say, off the record, horse poo is way less nasty than dog and cat poo.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

You can say that on the record. I do not think anyone would disagree with you. Herbivore waste is so much nicer to deal with than the waste of anything that eats meat protein.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, it's the big sloppy Kibble Poo that's nasty.
My dogs are on prey model raw and they have little poo, it's not so bad at all. 

My biggest pet peeve is when a client brings a fecal in for their dog and they clean half the darn lawn and bring it along. I only need a little bit, people!


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Edit: Meh.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> You can say that on the record. I do not think anyone would disagree with you. Herbivore waste is so much nicer to deal with than the waste of anything that eats meat protein.


I think cow poop is really nasty (and smell bad too). Especially if you step into the "present".


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

Question on the Sand Clear and/or Metamucil? Do you feed it dry or soak it? I've heard choking stories on dry?


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> I think cow poop is really nasty (and smell bad too). Especially if you step into the "present".



Ooh I haven't had much experience with cow poo (not complaining), so I will bear that in mind. 

My mom feeds the Sand Clear dry as far as I know.


----------

